# Squatting while scared and alone



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've been feeling this way for a while, but now I know how to say it. I can't be the only that feels this way. I'm a lone poor traveler. I usually couch surf and stay in shelters, but I know it's time for a change. I want to be by myself or in a small group, now, and I really want my privacy back.

I'm going to be honest, though: I'm scared out of my mind! I can't be the only one that's scared of trying to do something by myself that has so much room for more error in it's trail, and can be deadly if don't incorrectly.

I've never squatted before. I just started sleeping on a floor and outside. Though squatting wouldn't be "outside" it's still very bare, at the start or short term. I know a lot of people that know how to do it, and I've read helpful articles. I don't feel educated on the subject, though. It really feels like something has to be taken directly on, and there isn't much anyone else can tell you.


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 17, 2016)

Being alone in literally anything is terrifying for me because I feel like I only know so much, if that makes sense? 

Maybe a few people on here are looking for a road dog and can help you find a safe spot and how to problem solve if anything goes haywire. That, or maybe just trial and error. You might need to just jump in and feel the water.


----------



## Mankini (Mar 17, 2016)

Dont wanna be scared? Dont squat in scary places. Dont travel in scary places. Go to wonderful, beautiful, friendly, natural, clean and pure places. That way when you lay your head down at nite youre not thinkin ''Oh darn, maybe some thugs, freaks or piggies will gank my shit and fuck with me''. Seek out Beauty and Light and you will become Beauty and Light.


----------



## Odin (Mar 17, 2016)

Well said Voodoochile peppers... 



Then, one day when you find you are brave and strong enough... you can bring beauty and light to break the twilight on the wave worn shore.





> Standing in line to
> See the show tonight
> And there's a light on
> Heavy glow
> ...


----------



## angerisagift (Mar 17, 2016)

this lifestyle isnt 4 every1. also very rare u have security or privacy, if u need/want that then get an apartment


----------



## spectacular (Mar 17, 2016)

don't make the mistake of fighting with the idea that you deserve a safe place to sleep. your nightmares will suck

"you don't know it"

and you really don't, nobody does.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 17, 2016)

honestly 90 percent of the time im camping out somewhere im in a location that nobody goes to. i have a high level of privacy and nobody hardly ever fucks with me. Its a skill acquired and also depends on what kind of gear you have. 

I don't squat very often and when I do its usually not in a big city and if it is I make sure its in a place that its unlikely that some one will happen upon me.

When you find said place be it squat or camp is there a bunch of trash syringes bullshit etc laying around? Animal tracks? Rats? What you see here will effect how you are able to function in this environment. 

Paying attention to what's going on in your surroundings and how you handle yourself is a vital part in making you an effective traveller and plays many roles in your journey that goes beyond squatting.

Personally I sleep sound as a pound just about every night and for about as long as I please and I can usually sit in that spot all damn day if I want to.


----------



## earth wizard (Mar 17, 2016)

Inuyoujo said:


> I've been feeling this way for a while, but now I know how to say it. I can't be the only that feels this way. I'm a lone poor traveler. I usually couch surf and stay in shelters, but I know it's time for a change. I want to be by myself or in a small group, now, and I really want my privacy back.
> 
> I'm going to be honest, though: I'm scared out of my mind! I can't be the only one that's scared of trying to do something by myself that has so much room for more error in it's trail, and can be deadly if don't incorrectly.
> 
> I've never squatted before. I just started sleeping on a floor and outside. Though squatting wouldn't be "outside" it's still very bare, at the start or short term. I know a lot of people that know how to do it, and I've read helpful articles. I don't feel educated on the subject, though. It really feels like something has to be taken directly on, and there isn't much anyone else can tell you.


My plan is to be a van dweller. There are networks of other van dwellers out there. That could give you some security and privacy, and still people to socialize with on some level...when YOU want that!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 17, 2016)

bizzolizzo said:


> don't make the mistake of fighting with the idea that you deserve a safe place to sleep. your nightmares will suck
> 
> "you don't know it"
> 
> and you really don't, nobody does.



I'm pretty sure that's the complete opposite point of all squatters rights movements. 

Unless I'm missunderstanding you.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Mar 17, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the complete opposite point of all squatters rights movements.
> 
> Unless I'm missunderstanding you.



Well there's a difference between proper squatting and just crashing in an abandonned place for a few nights. 

A squat can be great, and comfortable and all, but if you're just crashing, don't expect comfort or just don't expect anything, actually.... just do with what you got and try to make the best out of it!


----------



## angerisagift (Mar 18, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> honestly 90 percent of the time im camping out somewhere im in a location that nobody goes to. i have a high level of privacy and nobody hardly ever fucks with me. Its a skill acquired and also depends on what kind of gear you have.
> 
> I don't squat very often and when I do its usually not in a big city and if it is I make sure its in a place that its unlikely that some one will happen upon me.
> 
> ...


i had a spot like that in Florida and in Colorado. nice to just b able to just chill all day if u want to


----------



## Mankini (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah, me too, in Sausalito. Go through the tunnel just after the GG Bridge, et Voila!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 18, 2016)

Carl Wander said:


> Well there's a difference between proper squatting and just crashing in an abandonned place for a few nights.
> 
> A squat can be great, and comfortable and all, but if you're just crashing, don't expect comfort or just don't expect anything, actually.... just do with what you got and try to make the best out of it!



I meant to add that my post is kind of biased because most of my squatting experience is based on a non sedentary lifestyle. Squatting more permanently would be nice if you took the time to actually secure your space and fix it up. Or have some understanding of what the space is all about and what its purpose is. Its a good part of the reason that I don't often stay in abandoned buildings they're more liable to be already known about and subject to the randomness of people coming and going.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 18, 2016)

I understand. I appreciate most of the comments, so far. Very much thanks to Voodoo and Bizzo.

I really want to try, though. And, I wasn't clear on something - I do mean a long term squat over a place to sleep for a few nights.

Based on what I've seen the best places to set up a long term squat is a college town, like Pittsburgh. A lot of free furniture to go around when the students get ready to move.

See? I know what I've read and what others have done, but it's still really scary.


----------



## Mankini (Mar 18, 2016)

Burlington, VT. Ashland, OR. Kalispell, MT. Stoneybrook, NY. Nederland, CO. ....You get tha picture


----------



## spectacular (Mar 19, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the complete opposite point of all squatters rights movements.
> 
> Unless I'm missunderstanding you.


idea:

deserve a safe place to sleep

don't fight with that, just let that idea be, don't give it credit... just an idea... people get hooked on that idea when they have the "luxury" of a lock and key and door to "protect" them but anyone who's grown up in a housed family setting knows deep down there's no really safe place to sleep anyway.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 19, 2016)

bizzolizzo said:


> idea:
> 
> deserve a safe place to sleep
> 
> don't fight with that, just let that idea be, don't give it credit... just an idea... people get hooked on that idea when they have the "luxury" of a lock and key and door to "protect" them but anyone who's grown up in a housed family setting knows deep down there's no really safe place to sleep anyway.



Well I guess if you want to take a deep introspective look at it a nuclear bomb could hit your house at any minute. But relitively speaking the whole squatters rights movements are about having as safe of a place to sleep as anyone else regardless of your social or economic situation.


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Mar 19, 2016)

squatting alone can be scary. is this place really abandoned? will the cops come? can i use my flashlight? what if tweakers show up at 5am? what if it rains thru the broken skylight? it seems like such a romantic notion until you get woken up at gunpoint by cops. in order to truly enjoy the benefits of squatting, you have to be at a point where you don't really care if any of that stuff happens. tired enough, angry enough, lost enough, drunk enough, determined enough, whatever. and some of it could very well happen, or not. to be clear: i'm not saying getting drunk in a vacant in baltimore is a good idea. what i'm saying is that if the idea of squatting scares the shit out of you....don't bother. the time is not right. one day you'll be hungry, wet, haggard and exhausted, - or maybe just lucky - and you'll stumble right up to that perfect vacant and you won't need to ask the internet to know if it's ok. you'll plop right down and accept the consequences. until then, save yourself some time and lose that romantic idea we all have of a "fight club"-style manor. 

the other thing is, when it does come time to squat, grab a friend. makes everything easier. 

to be honest it sounds to me like more than anything you just want some alone time to regroup or reflect etc... and for that i'd recommend the woods over squatting any day.


----------



## Taylor Werner (Mar 19, 2016)

Greetings and my 2 cents: 

Firstly, I don't really like squatting in very urban, highly populated areas because, well, for obvious reasons. That said, your fellow squatters are a lot like feral dogs. If they walk up on you on accident, there will probably be a brief moment of situation assessment, after which they will more that likely walk away. They don't want to be fucked with any more than you do. And for all they know, that sleeping bag contains a violent, drunk, schizophrenic homebum. 

Secondly, there are (outside of densely urban areas) many secluded, off-the-beaten-path places to sleep. Almost always. 

Thirdly, and I think most importantly for me: I have often had fear squatting, especially alone. And what has helped me is accepting that fear is a perfectly normal destination on the spectrum of human emotion. And it keeps you vigilant and safe, although it should be managed. I manage fear by accepting that life is not safe. Moment to moment, uncontrollable events are inevitable. I am not directing this movie. I'm just the super star! I'll leave you with this quote from Helen Keller that I vibe with so hard it makes me wet: 

"Security is mostly a superstition. It does not exist in nature, nor do the children of men as a whole experience it. ... Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. The fearful are caught as often as the bold. Faith alone defends. *Life is either a daring adventure or nothing.*To keep our faces toward change and behave like free spirits in the presence of fate is strength undefeatable." 

Ciao!


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks again for all the posts! Very many thanks to SEMI and Taylor. You really sat me down and told me what's up.

I will surely consider all the valuable advice given, so far.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Mar 22, 2016)

Quite a familiar aspect of life you're experiencing at the moment. There's many things in your posts that resonate with my own anxieties. 

I returned to Denmark two weeks and a half ago, and for me squatting amd dumpsterdiving was purely and solemly great. I had confidence and felt safe. 

Then I was offered a job, I accepted it and started he next day. Then I had a job, and all of the sudden my lifestyle had to change. So I found a room at a girls flat, and she's super tidy clean and bringing dumpsterdived food to hers feels wrong. 

Now my anxieties are completely based upon the fact that I am afraid of loosing what good I have been given. And that is probably the same thing that you're assuming with having a squat. Because how much do you want to put into something you might loose on a nights notice, or less. 

Squatting is much like being a traveller, risking that someone will steal your backpack. Just that what you'll loose is more permanent, but the risk is similar.


----------

